# Touren um Wolkenstein



## zeitweiser (6. September 2008)

Wir sind Ende September eine Woche in Wolkenstein zum Biken.
Wer hat noch ein paar trails,die man unbedingt gefahren haben sollte.
Sella Ronda und Langkofelumrundung  mit Schlern sind schon festgelegt.
Was gibt es noch schönes in der Gegend?


----------



## upndown (6. September 2008)

Den Bindelweg in Richtung Passo Pordoi. Von Arraba geht ein Weg hoch zur Bergstation.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (6. September 2008)

Bindelweg werden wir über Porta Vescovo bei der Sellaronde mit einbauen.
Ist ja schon Pflichtprogramm wenn man schon mal da ist.


----------



## Masberg (7. September 2008)

Nimm mich mit! Ich könnte da sofort wieder hin.
Meine Favourites vom letzten Jahr:
Wolkenstein -> St. Ulrich ("trailiger rechte Talseite) -> Raschötz (langer Uphill, danach Panorama pur auf alle Berge drumherum-> vor Brogles rechts auf Endlos-Trail bis zur Talstation der Seceda (fährt halbstündig? - sehr schneller Uphill ) --> Mittagspause (Sofie) bei Käse, Schinken und nem Bier  -> ein bisschen durch das Skigebiet Richtung Col Raiser und über die Trails zur Regenburger Hütte, um dann auf der Juac Hütte die Sonne zu genießen bevor es nach Wolkenstein runtergeht. Du wirst die Begegnung mit Wanderern nicht vermeiden können (aber damit must du in den Dolos leben). weil die Tour so g**l war, sind wir sie glatt 2 Mal gefahren!

2te Musthave für mich: Von St. Ulrich durch das Jendertal zur Seiseralm (alternativ Gondel von St. Ulrich); hochkämpfen zum Mahlknecht Joch, dann über den weitestgehend wandererfreien Fr. Aug- Weg bis zur Plattkofelhütte. Von hier aus entweder 
den Friedr. Aug. weiter (40% schieben) und dann über die steinerne Stadt nach Wolkenstein (wir haben leider den Weg über die Skipiste Ri. Plan de Gralba genommen (-> totlangweilig; denke "dede" kann helfen)

oder wieder Richtung Seiser Alm, St. Christina (weit oberhalb) zurück nach Wolkenstein (Forstwege).

Du brauchst auf jeden Fall die hier: Wander- und Mountainbikekarte Gröden, Seiser Alm, Sella Ronda von Tabacco....

Super viel Spaß!
Du hast dir ein super Revier ausgesucht.


----------



## Kleinblattagent (8. September 2008)

Hallo,

schau Dir doch mal die drei Touren an. Vielleicht ist etwas für Dich dabei. 

http://www.kettelinks.de/Touren/Eintagestouren/Klingeltour/klingeltour.htm
http://www.kettelinks.de/Touren/Eintagestouren/Seiser_Alm/seiser_alm.html
http://www.kettelinks.de/Touren/Eintagestouren/Seiseralm_Teil_2/seiseralm_teil_2.html

Ein Roadbook zu den Touren findest Du auch. Sollte also nicht zu schwer sein die nachzufahren. 

Zur Sella Ronda findest Du noch einiges hier:
http://www.kettelinks.de/Touren/Eintagestouren/Sella_Ronda/sella_ronda.html

Ich bin Ende September bzw. Anfang Oktober auch noch einmal in Wolkenstein (vorausgesetzt das Wetter speilt mit). Laß mir noch ein paar Trails übrig!

    Gruß und viel Spaß

          Michael


----------



## zeitweiser (8. September 2008)

Schöne Tourenbeschreibungen.
Das ist genau das was wir uns vorstellen.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal dort unten.


----------



## zeitweiser (24. September 2008)

Kann man den Weg 525 von Monte Pana Richtung Langkofelhütte und dann weiter die 527 Richtung Plattkofelhütte oder den 526 Fritz Strada Weg Richtung Comici Hütte eigentlich einigermaßen fahren oder ist das nur ein einziges Geschiebe?


----------



## derfati (17. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

wir waren auch für eine Woche in Wolkenstein.

Berichte über die Touren gibt's in meinem Blog.

Leider habe ich mir nicht alle Wege mit den Nummern gemerkt. Aber der Weg hoch zur Comici-Hütte war nicht fahrbar... Das war der 528er...

Aber die Schiebestück waren aufgrund des herrlichen Panoramas und des sagenhaften Wetters nicht so schlimm!


----------



## zeitweiser (19. Oktober 2008)

Wir sind an dem Freitag vor Eurer Ankunft heimgefahren.
Da hat es morgens in Wolkenstein schon geschneit.
Toller Bericht und herrliche Bilder.


----------



## derfati (19. Oktober 2008)

Vielen Dank! 

Zum Glück hat es sich nicht eingeschneit! Ich hoffe Ihr hattet vor dem "Wintereinbruch" wenigstens ein paar schöne Tage!

Grüße
Thorsten


----------



## zeitweiser (19. Oktober 2008)

Das hatten wir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derfati (19. Oktober 2008)

Sehr schön - ich will sofort dahin zurück!

Bild Nr. 4: Ist das der Bindelweg?


----------



## zeitweiser (19. Oktober 2008)

Bild 4 ist auf der Schneid von Plattkofelhütte zum Haus Dialer.
Das ist der Bindelweg.
Bild 3 der Übergang von Porta Vescovo zum Bindelweg mit Marmolada.
Ich will auch wieder dort hin


----------



## Dämon__ (19. Oktober 2008)

He Martin, bisher bin ich dort nur zum Ski fahren gewesen, auch super Geil 
Aber wenn du da nochmal zum Biken hin fährst, nimm mich mit.


----------



## zeitweiser (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich sach Bescheid.
drei hab  ich noch


----------



## derfati (20. Oktober 2008)

Die Schneid-Tour wollten wir auch machen... Leider lag da zu viel Schnee...


----------



## on any sunday (20. Oktober 2008)

Noch ein paar Bilder und Touren: Dolomiten 2003


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (23. Oktober 2008)

Hier unser Bericht zur gesamten  Tour mit Tourbeschreibung .
http://www.alpencross.com/d673_-sieben-biker-um-die-sieben-berge.html


----------



## Dämon__ (23. Oktober 2008)

kann es sein das ihr durch die Steinerne Stadt gefahren seid?
Sieht auf dem einem Foto auf jeden Fall so aus.
Echt geil.


----------



## derfati (23. Oktober 2008)

Schöner Bericht und schöne Fotos!


----------



## zeitweiser (24. Oktober 2008)

Vielen Dank
Steinerne Stadt ist Pflicht wenn man schon da ist.
Ist aber auch viel Schieberei dabei.


----------



## dede (24. Oktober 2008)

Kommt drauf an wie man da durchfährt ! Es gibt eine Verbindung vom Sellajoch zur Comicihütte ohne jegliches Absteigen......


----------



## Kleinblattagent (25. Oktober 2008)

... Genau! Oberhalb der Steinernden Stadt geht nämlich eine netter Schotterweg lang. Auf der Tabaccokarte ist der zumindest noch nicht eingezeichnet. Wer sich mit den Bergen in dem Gebiet noch nicht so gut auskennt, dem seien die Schautafeln entllang des Weges empfohlen, auf denen alle umliegenden Berge mit Bild benannt sind. Dazu hat man von dem Weg eine super Aussicht. Wer dagegen durch die Steinernde Stadt schiebt, der sieht davon allerdings recht wenig!

                  Gruß

                     Michael


----------



## Dämon__ (26. Oktober 2008)

Kleinblattagent schrieb:


> ... Genau! Oberhalb der Steinernden Stadt geht nämlich eine netter Schotterweg lang. Auf der Tabaccokarte ist der zumindest noch nicht eingezeichnet. Wer sich mit den Bergen in dem Gebiet noch nicht so gut auskennt, dem seien die Schautafeln entllang des Weges empfohlen, auf denen alle umliegenden Berge mit Bild benannt sind. Dazu hat man von dem Weg eine super Aussicht. Wer dagegen durch die Steinernde Stadt schiebt, der sieht davon allerdings recht wenig!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Michael



Das ist doch der Weg der im Winter von den Skifahrern genutzt wird.
Oder?


----------



## zeitweiser (26. Oktober 2008)

Ein Wahsinns Winterbild
Ich glaub ich muß im Winter auch mal da hin.


http://www.alpencross.com/d673_-sieben-biker-um-die-sieben-berge.html


----------



## Kleinblattagent (27. Oktober 2008)

Dämon schrieb:


> Das ist doch der Weg der im Winter von den Skifahrern genutzt wird.
> Oder?



Ja genau, das ist er!


----------



## derfati (28. Oktober 2008)

dede schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wie man da durchfährt ! Es gibt eine Verbindung vom Sellajoch zur Comicihütte ohne jegliches Absteigen......



Wenn wir das gewusst hätten... 

Es gab da irgendwo ein Hinweis mit Kinderwägen drauf. Wahrscheinlich hätten wir diesem folgen sollen. Andererseits fand ich die Steinerne Stadt trotz Tragen und Schieben ziemlich faszinierend... 
Anstrengend aber cool! 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (28. Oktober 2008)

An dem Schild standen wir auch
War trotzdem genial.
http://www.alpencross.com/d673_-sieben-biker-um-die-sieben-berge.html


----------



## zeitweiser (2. November 2008)

Der Anstieg zur Porta Vescovo und dem Bindelweg.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (3. November 2008)

Bild 4 ist klar - sollte kurz vor der Bergstation sein. Aber wo sind die anderen drei Bilder aufgenommen? Welche(n) Weg(e) habt ihr da genommen?

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## on any sunday (3. November 2008)

Das ist die wunderschöne Bergwanderung von Ornella auf dem Weg Nr.634 zur Porta Vescovo. Nur bergab empfehlenswert.


----------



## zeitweiser (4. November 2008)

Genau
Von Ornella hoch.
Absolute Sch... der Weg.
Zum Glück konnten wir über unser Elend noch lachen .


----------



## dubbel (17. Juni 2009)

hallo, 

ich suche noch infos zu den touren von Masberg: 


Masberg schrieb:


> Meine Favourites vom letzten Jahr:
> Wolkenstein -> St. Ulrich ("trailiger rechte Talseite) -> Raschötz (langer Uphill, danach Panorama pur auf alle Berge drumherum-> vor Brogles rechts auf Endlos-Trail bis zur Talstation der Seceda (fährt halbstündig? - sehr schneller Uphill ) --> Mittagspause (Sofie) bei Käse, Schinken und nem Bier  -> ein bisschen durch das Skigebiet Richtung Col Raiser und über die Trails zur Regenburger Hütte, um dann auf der Juac Hütte die Sonne zu genießen bevor es nach Wolkenstein runtergeht. Du wirst die Begegnung mit Wanderern nicht vermeiden können (aber damit must du in den Dolos leben). weil die Tour so g**l war, sind wir sie glatt 2 Mal gefahren!
> 
> 2te Musthave für mich: Von St. Ulrich durch das Jendertal zur Seiseralm (alternativ Gondel von St. Ulrich); hochkämpfen zum Mahlknecht Joch, dann über den weitestgehend wandererfreien Fr. Aug- Weg bis zur Plattkofelhütte. Von hier aus entweder den Friedr. Aug. weiter (40% schieben) und dann über die steinerne Stadt nach Wolkenstein (wir haben leider den Weg über die Skipiste Ri. Plan de Gralba genommen (-> totlangweilig; denke "dede" kann helfen)
> ...




wo finde ich ne kurze beschreibung mit Hm und mehr details?


----------



## derfati (17. Juni 2009)

Servus dubbel,

wir waren letztes Jahr im Oktober in Wolkenstein.

In meinem Blog habe ich da ein paar Informationen zu unseren Touren. Vielleicht ist da was brauchbares für Dich dabei? 

http://mtb.derfati.de/2008/10/12/seasons-end-in-wolkenstein-vom-0410-12102008/

Grüße
Thorsten


----------



## Masberg (17. Juni 2009)

Hi Dubbel
habe leider keine eigenen Roadbooks zu den Touren.
Beide liegen in etwa bei 1500hm und zeichnen sich durch morgens auffahren und nachmittags abfahren aus.
In der MountainBike von Mai 2009 gab es in dem Artikel "Top-Spot GrÃ¶den
Trailsurfen in den Dolomiten â so entspannt klappt das nur im GrÃ¶dner Tal." zu beiden Touren Beschreibungen (beim Lesen kullerten die ErinnerungstrÃ¤nen) und noch eine paar weitere Tipps. Vll. kommst du da ja dran. Dann mit Hilfe der Tabacco Karte GrÃ¶den die Touren optimieren....

derfati hat in seiner Tour RachÃ¶tz den ersten Teil beschrieben...irgendwo vom 5er Weg dann rÃ¼ber zur Mittelstation der Seceda und dann weitersurfen


----------



## dubbel (18. Juni 2009)

Masberg schrieb:


> Hi Dubbel
> habe leider keine eigenen Roadbooks zu den Touren.
> Beide liegen in etwa bei 1500hm und zeichnen sich durch morgens auffahren und nachmittags abfahren aus.
> In der MountainBike von Mai 2009 gab es in dem Artikel "Top-Spot Gröden
> Trailsurfen in den Dolomiten  so entspannt klappt das nur im Grödner Tal." ....



in der mountainbike steht bei seceda was von wegen "fahrtechnik - schwer". 
mit was ist das vergleichbar? ich dachte, das wär eher flowig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masberg (18. Juni 2009)

seit ich mich einmal auf Moser verlassen habe und auf einer durchschnittlich eingestuften Tour mein Bike um die Findlinge herumgetragen habe, verlasse ich mich nicht mehr auf solche Aussagen. Auch weiss ich natürlich nicht, wo die aus der Mountainbike lang gefahren sind (da gibt es "hunderte" Trails auf dem Berg). Über Piera Longia zur Regensburger; Juac und dann über den Kreuzweg Richtung Langental ist aber kein wirkliches Problem. Aber keine Ahnung was bei denen schwer ist. Nur lass dich davon ja nicht abschrecken: Singletrailskalaeinstufung: Ich bin keinen Trail oberhalb S2 begegnet. S1 und S0 Anteile überwiegen, wenn nicht sogar zu 99%. Stelle heute abend mal ein paar repräsentative Besipielbilder ins Album... guck mir dann auch nochmal die Tour an.


----------



## Masberg (18. Juni 2009)

Nochmal zur Seceda.
Die Tour 3 aus MB ist wirklich genial und verleitet zu Lustschreien unterhalb Brogles ("Ist das geil..."): 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dp_Wwuh2ro"]YouTube - RaschÃ¶tz juhu[/ame]



Zwei Varianten solltest du aber einbauen; mit Hilfe der MTB und Wanderkarte gut zu finden... Von Brogles auf dem 5er (HM 1908) weiterfahren und nicht dem breiten Weg folgen. Dann kommt sowas hier; Fahrtechnisch unter S2 und unglaublich schön:




[/URL

Der Uphill von St. Ulrich zur Raschötzhütte ist aber der Preis den man zahlen muss (darf?).

Von der Bergstation Seceda aus hast du die Qual der Wahl (welchen Trail?... halte dich links dann kommst du Richtung Piera Longia (die kleinen steine im Hintergrund rechts):

[URL="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/390268"]
	


Das hier ist so fahrtechnisch das schwierigste was ich da oben gefunden habe: Ich würde das als "S2 am oberen Ende" wegen der Spitzkehren bezeichnen (auf dem 1er zur Regensburger); also keine Panik; "Fahrtechnik schwer" müssen die geträumt haben:





Weitere Variante dann den 4er ab Regensburger -> Col Raiser -> Sangon, dann links Ri Regensbureger und dann auf 3er Ri Juac über "Dolo-Northshores" 





Zum Thema Langkofel und ähnliches.

Don't do that: Fried Aug Weg zw. Plattkofel und FR Aug Hütte (Wanderer und oft tragen schieben):





Instead. Do that!! Fried Aug Weg (auch "auf der Schneid") zw Plattkofelhütte und Mahlknecht Joch (aber nicht nach Regen)





Noch ein letzter Tipp. Neben der MTB und Wanderkarte "Gröden Seiser Alm und Sella Ronda" lohnt sich mMn die Funbike Karte für 7,50 aus dem Onlineshop als Ideengeber.

http://shop.valgardena.it/product_i...id=15&osCsid=e32634fcb5944572b49d429660efb7e9

Beneide dich für den Spot!

Lecker essen im *Laurin Keller* in Wolkenstein!


----------



## dede (19. Juni 2009)

Kann ich Masberg nur absolut zustimmen, die technisch schwierigsten Stellen findest du im Waldabschnitt beim 5er (das ist aber nicht wirklich dramatisch), der Rest ist sogar eher flowig (v.a. der 4er, der direkt an der Secedaseilbahnstation abgeht)
Übrigens kannst du mit dem Raschötzsessellift auch das Bike hochshutteln lassen ! Ist zwar ne ziemlich abenteurliche Transportart (das Bike klemmst du dir unter den Arm und legst das Pedal rechts vom Sessel auf !), aber recht angenehm....
P.S. eine super Querung (falls du den Uphill fahrenderweise bewältigen willst !) geht auf dem Troi Paian (dem alten ladinischen Zugang ins Grödnertal) vom Ende des 5ers auf praktisch einer Höhenlinie (so um die 1.750 m Seehöhe) rüber zur Auffahrt auf die Raschötz - eine nette Variante um den Uphill in 2 Teile aufzuteilen !!!


----------



## dubbel (19. Juni 2009)

geil.


----------



## ChristineVergi (20. September 2010)

Hallo,
hier habe ich einige Touren in Gröden eingetragen, mit GPS Daten usw.
Wäre vielleicht interessant:

http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/tours/user/178330


----------



## fatz (20. September 2010)

sag mal kriegst du geld dafuer, dass du das an jeden halbwegs passenden thread anhaengst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristineVergi (20. September 2010)

sorry, wollte meine lieblingstouren mit anderen teilen. wusste nicht das dies ein Verbrechen ist...


----------



## fatz (20. September 2010)

ich frag ja nur, weil das heute schon zum zweiten mal les und der thread hier auch nicht mehr wirklich neu ist


----------



## steiggeist (20. September 2010)

der schlern im frühjahr:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WB6Aiqk561s"]YouTube        - 2010-06-25 dolomiten[/nomedia]


----------

